# Bloke who knits



## wyze (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi there, I'm a bloke from Kent - UK who knits. Just starting out.

I wonder if I'm going to be the only guy on here?


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Nope, there are quite a few guys on here. Welcome


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome from Lancaster, PA! You are in great company. We have quite a few guys, and I'm sure you'll get to "meet" them here. So nice to have you join us.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Good on you, go for it. If you have a problem/query there is a wealth of experience available at the tap of a key, on this site.Lindseymary


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

You will be surprised at how many male knitters are on here. To see the work of one of the most accomplished, creative and prolific knitters on this site, check out the work of sockit2me, aka Eric. You will be impressed and encouraged. Welcome and best wishes.

Ellie


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome, and you are not alone.


----------



## plstahl (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome. There a many male knitters on KP. Did you know the art of knitting was first done by men only?


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

Welcome from Alaska


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome. There are several men on this site who knit & crochet. Looking forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome. I hope you give your opinion often; we need the male viewpoint too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome from Devon. There are several male knitters on this site as others have said.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Wyze and Welcome to Knitting Paradise.

Oh heck no there are quite a few talented men knitters, crocheters and here.

You will fit right in man or woman.



wyze said:


> Hi there, I'm a bloke from Kent - UK who knits. Just starting out.
> 
> I wonder if I'm going to be the only guy on here?


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome from Northern California, great group here including both males and females.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Welcome, there are several male knitters on here so you are in good company.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

There are lots of guys who knit/crochet! And welcome!


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

No we have a few, glad to have you. Hope you enjoy KP as much as I have, learn something new every day.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome! I always LOVE the addition of another male knitter to flirt with on KP! Giggle, giggle!


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

hello and Welcome.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

wyze said:


> Hi there, I'm a bloke from Kent - UK who knits. Just starting out.
> 
> I wonder if I'm going to be the only guy on here?


Welcome from Dorset, there are several lovely men already on this site. You will get a lot of help and advice, just ask!


----------



## AlanaBlakely (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome from Trenton, Ontario Canada! Happy Knitting!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

We are glad to have you! Good place to pick up things and learn how to do what you wish to knit. We are happy to have you and glad you came. It can get sort of addictive, but, it is one place you can come when you can't sleep and have a chat.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome to KP. Male or female, doesn't matter. We all have the same interests. Welcome aboard. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

welcome from South Carolina


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello...a warm welcome from Essex...you are in good company here


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

wyze said:


> Hi there, I'm a bloke from Kent - UK who knits. Just starting out.
> 
> I wonder if I'm going to be the only guy on here?


Welcome from Thunder Bay Ontario, welcome to the party, lots of great helpful people here. You are not alone, there are male knitters and crocheters on this site.Cheers!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Welcome, as has been stated, a lot of guys on here!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Howdy, from Texas.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin USA.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome wyes.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp,from Auastralia,no we have a lot of men in kp. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bbyc172 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi welcome from north kent you will soon be addicted to this site


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

wyze said:


> Hi there, I'm a bloke from Kent - UK who knits. Just starting out.
> 
> I wonder if I'm going to be the only guy on here?


You're not - here's another one! Welcome.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Pennsylvania. No you are not the only guy


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi and welcome from Essex. You must have heard of 'Kaffe Fasset', he does brilliant patterns, all plain knitting just loads of colours..... He learnt from 2 ladies on a train!! :thumbup:


----------



## SaxMarloes84 (Oct 25, 2013)

WEelcome from the Netherlands


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Hi, and welcome from the Channel Islands. We have some lovely gents on here nice to have another one.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome, from NE PA, USA You will find a wealth of info on this site


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome from Georgia. You will find all sorts of people here--men, women, newbies and extreme experts. All are always willing to help and we all share the love of needle crafting. Looking forward to seeing your posts.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome from New Jersey, USA! You are in good company here on KP so stay tuned and enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

No, there are others. Welcome to the club. It's always nice to hear from the male species.


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

No, you're not the only one. I love it when guys knit/crochet. Welcome!


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Staffordshire you will realy enjoy yourself here x


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome from another male knitter. This is a wonderful group from all over the world. And always ready to help.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Welcome to a wealth of knowledge and camaraderie! a great gang! Always ready to help out,


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Nope..... you are not alone! Welcome from Tennessee!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Not by a long shot! Many males on this site..........don't know why some men are so hung up on "being a man that knits" . Read history of knitting...........knitting industry was started by men! As was tayloring, sewing of clothes. Just grap your needles and jump right in! Welcome.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Welcome from South Africa. There are male knitters on our forum, but it is nice to see another male knitter join us. You are going to enjoy this forum.
Hannet


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello & welcome to KP from Manitoba Canada!
there are men here on this forum, you are not alone


----------



## BarbaraNixon (Oct 4, 2013)

When I was a child (1950s)our neighbour across the way knitted all his family's aran items and without using a pattern. He was ex-navy and said it was a regular pastime among his colleagues.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Western North Carolina! There are several male needle workers on this site! Glad you joined!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## jkbrown595 (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome from Texas. I mostly crochet and loom, but starting to revisit knitting. This is a wondeful place to visit.
Welcome aboard!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning "bloke from Kent!" I love your description of yourself!! Welcome to a place where gender doesn't matter. We just knit, crochet, help, encourage and inspire each other here. Hope to see some of your work posted. Welcome from "the burg." (PittsburghPA) jberg


----------



## twig (Sep 10, 2011)

Welcome from New Brunswick Canada, no your not the only one
I'm originally from Sheffield 
Marilyn


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome from Virginia.....happy knitting! KP is the best!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan, USA! I'm always glad to see more men join.


----------



## AllThumbsBREN (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm loving the word "bloke" :thumbup: 
Welcome from N.California.


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Devon, nah, you won't be on your own here, we have some Ace bods amongst us here.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

A warm welcome from Alabama (USA). We love having male knitters and crocheters on the forum and just wish they would post more often. Maybe they are too busy knitting to get involved in our conversations. But hopefully, they know that they are ALWAYS welcome.
And please don't be "put off" if you see some of the gals start their posts with "Hi Ladies". It's a habit for some. Just know this does include the "blokes" also.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

wyze said:


> Hi there, I'm a bloke from Kent - UK who knits. Just starting out.
> 
> I wonder if I'm going to be the only guy on here?


Nope, there are a few on the site.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

You are in good company here, both male and female members! Lots of great members who help us all and the pictures of the work is truly outstanding.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

wyze said:


> Hi there, I'm a bloke from Kent - UK who knits. Just starting out.
> 
> I wonder if I'm going to be the only guy on here?


Oh, no!, there are lots of men on this forum and you are most welcome here! A year or so I asked how many men we had on the forum and unfortunately there were very few responses. I think the men were just shy at that time but since then there have been many more men posting wonderful knitted and crocheted things. We have one man "socit2me" who has unofficially been declared the king/wizard/master/instructor of socks and lots of other really nice guys. Great additions to the forum, all!


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome from Hamburg, NY (western New York State). I taught my nephew to knit several years ago and he says it is the most relaxing time of his life. He is a college student now and is knitting for his friends.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome from Montana.


----------



## Meg-a-roo (Mar 19, 2012)

wyze said:


> Hi there, I'm a bloke from Kent - UK who knits. Just starting out.
> 
> I wonder if I'm going to be the only guy on here?


Welcome to the party. I hope you find the answers to your questions and keep on Knitting.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Welcome from Alberta Canada! Blokes always welcome!


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Welcome from the USA! No there are a lot of blokes!


----------



## wyze (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow that is quite a welcome. Thanks for making me feel at home. It's great to be here. I guess the guys are shy then, not heard from many of them yet.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP from far northern Florida, USA.

No, you're definitely not the only guy on KP. There are quite a few guys who participate, and they're wonderfully talented. I'm sure they'll be contacting you.

Hazel


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Welcome from Montana u.s.a.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

wyze said:


> Wow that is quite a welcome. Thanks for making me feel at home. It's great to be here. I guess the guys are shy then, not heard from many of them yet.


This is such a friendly site. I hope you'll enjoy it here. Ask questions, give answers, show us your work. We'll be looking forward to hearing more from you.

Hazel


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Welcome! I hope you become an active knitter and active KP poster. I would value your opinion on colors and patterns that men find wearable.


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome From Michigan's U.P. My husbands uncles used to help their Mom knit their socks years ago. They'd knit down to the heel and Granny would finish the foot.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

welcome to this site. from Wellington New Zealand


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Florida! You'll love the forum! So glad you joined KP.


----------



## 5nephi (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. You will learn something new almost every day. Just remember the needles don't care if you carry your pair in a marble sack or a double barrel slingshot. LOL


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome from another "bloke" on the other side of the pond. You're in good company here.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome to this wonderful forum and no you're definately not the only guy, there are a lot of you here.


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

there are lots of male knitters. as a matter of fact, my father taugh me to knit when i was five. welcome!!!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome from SE London. There are other guys here. Hope you enjoy this amazing forum.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

wyze said:


> Hi there, I'm a bloke from Kent - UK who knits. Just starting out.
> 
> I wonder if I'm going to be the only guy on here?


I'm delighted to see another bloke join us. Sadly, the men seem to lurk more than join in. Being a bit outnumbered doesn't need to be intimidating, does it? My husband also knits/crochets, although with less vigor than I :~).


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

You've joined a great site. These wonderful folks will help you with any problem and they make me laugh daily. Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## alphabetmom (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello from Washington State, right now I am obsessed with UK tv on netflix and amazon prime.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

wyze said:


> Hi there, I'm a bloke from Kent - UK who knits. Just starting out.
> 
> I wonder if I'm going to be the only guy on here?


Hi wyze; welcome to the forum. There are a few guys in here... you won't be alone... and we "birds" love blokes that knit.

I notice that you're from Kent. I kinda know your part of the world; been to Kent three times... first time was in 1977... then 1995... and last time was 2007. It's so pretty; and, so much history. I love it.


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Ipswich Australia


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

WYZE, WELCOME. Since you have just joined, you may have missed this post by 'booksmith' on October 23, 2013 and you gotta see it ...

"Just read this and thought, how cool! This guy knits teddy bears on double pointed needles and the cops stop to ask him what he's doing.
http://www.alternet.org/culture/cops-questioned-me-about-knitting-starbucks ..."


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

seedstitch said:


> WYZE, WELCOME. Since you have just joined, you may have missed this post by 'booksmith' on October 23, 2013 and you gotta see it ...
> 
> "Just read this and thought, how cool! This guy knits teddy bears on double pointed needles and the cops stop to ask him what he's doing.
> http://www.alternet.org/culture/cops-questioned-me-about-knitting-starbucks ..."


Thanks for sharing this article. I love it!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

seedstitch said:


> WYZE, WELCOME. Since you have just joined, you may have missed this post by 'booksmith' on October 23, 2013 and you gotta see it ...
> 
> "Just read this and thought, how cool! This guy knits teddy bears on double pointed needles and the cops stop to ask him what he's doing.
> http://www.alternet.org/culture/cops-questioned-me-about-knitting-starbucks ..."


Thanks for sharing this article. I love it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

If you head over to the KP Tea Party ypu will find our reguar host to be a man Sam.
Everyone is welcome- though you will very soon discover that many of us know each other- some of us have been together for over 2 years (the TP was originally started by a man from round London UK.). Knowin each other can make it hard for newcomers- but if you hang around you soon learn what is going on.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-211991-1.html this takes you to this weeks Tea Party.


----------



## yarnuser (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi and welcome from another bloke. Who taught you to knit?


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

seedstitch said:


> WYZE, WELCOME. Since you have just joined, you may have missed this post by 'booksmith' on October 23, 2013 and you gotta see it ...
> 
> "Just read this and thought, how cool! This guy knits teddy bears on double pointed needles and the cops stop to ask him what he's doing.
> http://www.alternet.org/culture/cops-questioned-me-about-knitting-starbucks ..."


Your link led me to madmanknitting and it was a fun trip! Such an inspiring fellow! I think many KP members will indeed reading the link and then going on to his website as I did. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome from Pa!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Welcome aboard wyze... you will really love this site, you will fit right in as there are many other "blokes " on here as well, someone correct me if I am wrong, but I think that the person that "invented " knitting was another bloke !!enjoy, and look forward to seeing some of your pics, I have not been long at knitting, but find every item not only as a challenge but an accomplishment with mistakes and all... :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Wyze, welcome from Townsville in north Qld, Australia.


----------



## geeliz (Dec 26, 2012)

wyze said:


> Hi there, I'm a bloke from Kent - UK who knits. Just starting out.
> 
> I wonder if I'm going to be the only guy on here?


Certainly, you are NOT the first guy here, nor the first "bloke" either! We welcome everyone of both sexes, all nationalities. Welcome to the KP family! I'm sure you'll add inspiration to many more of the male gender to join us as well.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Viddie said:


> Welcome aboard wyze... you will really love this site, you will fit right in as there are many other "blokes " on here as well, someone correct me if I am wrong, but I think that the person that "invented " knitting was another bloke !!enjoy, and look forward to seeing some of your pics, I have not been long at knitting, but find every item not only as a challenge but an accomplishment with mistakes and all... :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You're correct. In my search for knitting history, I learned that men were the first knitters.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Welcome from the Wirral. Yup, there are other guys!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I know it's an old skill/guild. Do any of you remember the American Football Player Rosie Grier? He used to knit on a commercial. He was the male representative for Breast Cancer. I remember the commercial.


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi I am also from Kent ! Good luck to you for learning to knit why should it just be for the ladies ! I am sure we would all be interested to see what you make perhaps you can post some pics on here when you have finished


----------

